# 97 Polaris Trail boss: help needed!



## duckhunter6 (Jan 21, 2010)

this quad is new to me, i don't know what that yellow plug is for. Oil or Transmission fluid? please help.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jan 21, 2010)

and its also a two stroke. thanks


----------



## fishbait (Jan 21, 2010)

trans. oil. Engine oil will be the cap on the front hood. Use an atv 2 cycle for injector pump motors only.


----------



## The Big Z (Jan 22, 2010)

Transmission - 1 piece of advice i'd like to give is to pre-mix your gas.  I've blown mine up when the auto oilier failed.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok thanks for the help..  when i premix the oil and gas, should i still put oil in the front?  and whats a good trans fluid to put in there


----------



## mattech (Jan 27, 2010)

The Big Z said:


> Transmission - 1 piece of advice i'd like to give is to pre-mix your gas.  I've blown mine up when the auto oilier failed.



i have a 98 xplorer 300 and it looks identical and is also 2 stroke, i just premix and dont worry about adding oil. but yes the ellow stick is transmission oil, also with the automatic clutch dont change into 4 wheel drive on the fly it can ruin your clutch, min makes a grinding sound but still works.

wait just looked at your picture looks like yours is a 2wd.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok, so the engine it self does NOT require oil in it as u would put in a car?


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

duckhunter6 said:


> ok, so the engine it self does NOT require oil in it as u would put in a car?



No...because it is a 2 stroke (as opposed to 4 stroke)

2 stroke motors run on a gas/oil mixture.  Like most weedeaters and small motors.  You buy 2 stroke motor oil from any store and mix it with gas to a proper mixture level.  Most of them are 50:1 mixes.  

On these bikes, they had a seperate tank for 2 stroke oil and a seperate tank for gas, and then it would mix it for you so you didn't have to.  As noted above, you'll get yourself into trouble if the mixer goes bad.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Jan 28, 2010)

blasted these 2 strokes, i got it for free so i cant complain, but its been a head ache tryin to figure this beast out


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 28, 2010)

duckhunter6 said:


> blasted these 2 strokes, i got it for free so i cant complain, but its been a head ache tryin to figure this beast out



2 strokes can be a good thing.  Most dirtbikes are 2 strokes.  Don't think I've ever ridden a 2 stroke 4 wheeler before, but I hear that they have a power band.  In other words, not a lot of low end torque, but then they hit spot where they just take off.

Just make sure you don't run it on straight gas.  That will have you selling it for parts  And....yes, you can't complain about free.


----------



## mattech (Jan 28, 2010)

go to a polaris dealer and pay the 28 bucks or so for a service manual, not sure who all makes them but maybe haynes or similar it will basicly idot proof most of the stuff for you.

if you want parts or want to look at schematics go here
http://partsfinder.onlinemicrofiche.com/alssnowmobile/Polaris_OEM/PolarisATV.asp?Type=12&A=109

just select the assy and you can look at factory schematics and get part numbers.

btw I already selected year and model for ya.


----------

